# Schwinn Cruiser Six



## Rivnut (Mar 28, 2015)

What can anyone tell me about a woman's Schwinn Cruiser Six?  I have an '84 Cruiser 5 and I've found a ladies Cruiser Six for my wife.  Asking price is $95.  It looks clean from the pictures and I'm waiting on a call from the seller to ask him some questions.  Is this a Taiwanese / Chinese ? or American made bike?  What years was it built?  Was it sold through bike shops or the big box stores (Walmart / Target / Costco / etc.)? Anyone have any experience with one?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 28, 2015)

Most likely this one: http://bikecatalogs.org/SCHWINN/MODELS/Cruiser 6.html

Probably made by either the China Bicycles Co. or Giant.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 28, 2015)

I had a 1990 Cruiser and it was still the 5 speed, so the 6 speed may be newer. Those later years are out of my neighborhood but I can say that Cruiser was not made in the USA.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 28, 2015)

I know that my '84 Cruiser consists of "Unique parts"  produced by Schwinn of Chicago and then shipped to Murray Bikes in Lawrenceburg, TN for assembly.  I have a copy of a news bulletin that details the dates and the models.  I read on the Schwinn forum that this particular bike was built by Giant in Taiwan for Schwinn.  The ad in post #2 suggests that they were built in the early/mid 90's.  

Thanks.  I'm sure this will all come together; just wanting some history and personal experiences.


----------

